# Another Vintners Raspberry started



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I started my Raspberry tonight and it smells and looks delicous. I
added one 16 oz. container of raspberry concentrate from my local
health food store and made it into a 6 gallon batch as I always do
since I dont have any 3 or 5 gallon carboys. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2006)

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2006)

I missed a few pcs of fruit but theyll settle it the lees. Starting SG is 1.085


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks VERY GOOD ! I need to get some more carboys, and order some of the VH cans. How do yours turn out doing 6 gals with the added 16oz concentrate ? I was trying to decide if I should use 2 cans for a 6 gallon batch. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

I think they come out very good as everybody else does that tries them
too. I would imagine that two cans per 6 gallon would be better though.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Wade, without the reduced juice added at the end, would the wine have enough flavor? I've got 2 cans of the Black Currant and I'm trying to decide what size batch to make. I like dry wine, but like plenty of flavor too. How does yours taste before adding the juice at the end? I can't find any Black Currant wine locally. I could reserve a cup or two and add at the end, but would then have to filter in all likelihood.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

I dont know if I want to answer this one. I stretch mine out to 6
gallons and I think its pretty good but maybe you should go with the 5
gallons as you are not going to back sweeten. I just cant get myself to
make a 3 gallon batch but would imagine it must be awesome.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

Just pitched the Red Star Premier Cuvee at 5:15.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Do those 96 oz Vintners Harvest Wine Bases make a good 5 gallons of wine...or is it a bit light??? 

Would adding two 16 oz [500mil] bottles of concentrate make a better, fuller wine???? 

We like dry red wines and am planning on doing a Blackberry and Black Currant with the V-H canned juices, thought of adding two bottles of Red Concentrate to each 5 gallon batch....What do you think????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

I turn them into 6 gallon batches . I love it, my wife and friends love
it, and Waldo loved it. I dont know yet if all the others are as good
as the Black Currant as the Cranberry is bulk aging, the Cherry is
still fermenting and the Raspberry has not yet begun.


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 7, 2006)

My raspberry is coming along nice.. I did have a 5 gallon carboy..so I will see how it comes out!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

Well shes sizzling this morning.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2006)

And shes bubbling good now.


----------



## Francie (Dec 8, 2006)

It looks beautiful!!!!! I love the pictures!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2006)

The Raspberry just got racked today. It was in there a little longer
than I usually keep it in there but I was waiting for the cranberry to
clear up after using SuperKleer and of coarse this one doesnt want to
clear up like all the others have in 2 days. I had to go out and buy my
4th 6 gal. carboy. Oh well, I needed it anyway as next year is going to
be wine heaven as I will be finally out of this financial rut.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2006)

The new collection. Starting to look like that "Vintners Cellar"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2006)

Looking good Wade....your getting a nice collection of wines going there...what's next????
Silly Question here...when you use the Vintners Harvest Fruit Bases and put the pulp in a straining bag....do you ever save the pulp bag and toss it into another batch of wine????...like a Second Run????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2006)

No, when I'm done squeezing it theres nothing left. As for whats next,
next year I'll do some kits probably starting with an Ice Wine.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2006)

Looking good there wade.......My Black Currant is coming right along too. I cant wait to bottle it *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 17, 2006)

Give us a list of what is on your shelf wadewade! They look yummy!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2006)

6 gal-Black Currant, 6 gal-Cranberry, 6 gal-Cherry, 6 gal-Raspberry, 3
gal-Welches Melomel, 2 gal-Dole Orange Strawberry Banana, 2 gal-
Welches Niagara Oaked. I think thats it!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2007)

Bottled the Raspberry last night and the Barolo today. Will have more
pictures tommorow night as I still have to label them and put the
capsules on to make them picture worthy but heres 1 to hold you over!











The Barolo is on the right and the Gewurtz is in the middle and the
Raspberry is getting transferred into a bucket with spigot to ease
bottling.


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2007)

Wade, your Gewurtz looks awesome! Did you filter that? If you didn't, you have achieved incredible clarity.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking might fine wade...How's that rasberry. If it's half as good as it looks you have got a winner


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice wines and photos Wade....got to see it bottled and labeled.....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2007)

Dean, if you look at the bottom of the carboy of Gewurtz you can see
the sediment from clearing. This will be the first and last wine that
will not bulk age as I have to get everything out of my basement and I
dont feel safe carrying that carboy up 2 flights of stairs where my son
who could and will get into it so its getting bottled on its due date
instead of bulk aging.

Thanks everyone and pictures will follow soon.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2007)

The flash kind of makes the lettering hidden but what the hay!


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice...now your going to let all of these wines bottle age until your basement is finished...right??? 


Then a photo of your wine room with ALL of them on a new wine rack...right???


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats the Plan. One small room unheated with the wineracks and the
water filters and the water holding tank and the Breaker box. One
decent sized room for all the winemaking. One big room for our
temporary master bedroom for a few years until I do the addition off
the back of the house for our permanent bedroom and another room for my
woodworking shop.


----------



## bmorosco (Apr 13, 2007)

Just had a bottle last night of the raspberry we made this year...Was alot stronger tasting than I thought ..It was good but I think a little more time will do nice.....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2007)

I back sweetened mine with a juicy juice that I reduced on a stove and it came out very nice.
*Edited by: wade *


----------

